# Pics Of My Ride!!!



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

here are some pics of my new ride 


















the other car is my mates s15 silvia.. not a 200sx


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

VERY NICE :cheers:


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *VERY NICE :cheers: *


MAN, ONLY IF THEY HAD THESE HERE


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *MAN, ONLY IF THEY HAD THESE HERE *


yup... tell me about it.... what kind of mods r u running? and ur friend?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Me likey the black one me does.
Although I'd 'settle' for the blue one. 

Seth


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

theyre both freakin sweet


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

g200sx said:


> *theyre both freakin sweet *


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

ummm check my sig line for my mods... lol

my mates car is s15 silvia totally stock cept for 17" rims and double din kenwood cdplayer with minidisc.. he has big plans for it later on


----------



## warneck (Dec 12, 2002)

fucking nicee i love s15and sil 80 :thumbup:


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

very nice, how much do the s15 silvia's go for?


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Mmmm, very nice cars :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2003)

over here in aus they go for around for good quality ones bout 8k to 12k you just gotta look around.. ohh also there is hardly any manuals around 95% of the ones for sale are automatics so if you find a good manual u gotta snap it up as they go like hotcakes..


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

Australia is teh shite!

S15s are priced anwhere from $AUD24,600 for a 2000 model to $AUD37,400 for the last of the 2002 models.

S13s are anywhere from about $AUD8k to about $AUD15k varying on engine/tranmissions and mods.


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

does your silvia come with CA18DET???


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

sure does come with c18DET and mines had a few other goodies added too


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

are those NIsmo wheels on the black one(silvia)?


----------



## Sentra Styling (Apr 30, 2002)

I like them both..You and your mate have some nice cars...


----------

